# Calor propane 13 kg bottle



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the approx wight of the bottle empty?

Is the tare weight stated on the bottle and, if so, where?

Many thanks


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Copied from the Calor UK site:-

http://www.calor.co.uk/faq/cylinders.htm#monitor

What is the empty weight of bottles?
All bottles will vary depending on their size, etc. The weight written on the metal disc on the shroud is the weight of the empty cylinder

HTH.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

It is in lb and oz but the gas weight is in kg!


----------



## 108505 (Nov 28, 2007)

As a new boy on this forum I apologise in advance if this question has been answered before but I can't find an answer on previous threads. Does anybody know if there is a limit on the number of gas bottles you can carry onto a UK-France ferry? My locker holds 2x 10kg bottles- I use Belgian Shell which I think will be difficult to get in the UK. All the ferries I have travelled on in Europe have been no problem but this is my first visit to the UK and I'm heading for a Winter stop in Scotland- two would be nice!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

As I recall a single bottle with spare is acceptable but I have never been checked and I have carried three bottles in the past but now longer consider that absolutely necessary as I can manage quite happily with two.

Re weights as a rule of thumb the weight of an empty bottle is similar to the weight of gas the bottle contains.

peedee


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

peedee said:


> Re weights as a rule of thumb the weight of an empty bottle is similar to the weight of gas the bottle contains.
> 
> peedee


?
As a guide...Calor 6Kg Propane bottles weigh 9Kg empty and obviously 15Kg full.

HTH.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Can anyone give me the diameter and height of a Calor 13kg Propane bottle.

I am wondering whether I can replace them with Gaslow 11kg bottles in the same space.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I should explain that I have searched and searched for the Calor info.

The www.calor.co.uk site does not show it!

The Gaslow info is freely available.

The 11kg Gaslow is 580mm high by 304mm diameter. (304mm - 1 foot!!)


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*size of 13kg bottle*

Hi pippin, a 13KG calor propane bottle is approx 22ins high and 11ins across, I hope this is some help to you.
cheers Don


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Pippin,
The Calor site does give sizes....please click the link above, if you can't find I will show it again:-

http://www.calor.co.uk/faq/cylinders.htm#monitor

HTH!.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, fancy putting the info in FAQs!!!

Never thought to look there.

Thank you both for giving me the dimensions.
Reason for query is that I do not have the MH here at the moment but I want to order up the necessary ASAP.

Looks like I can easily fit two Gaslow 11kg bottles.

So, a nice little order to CAK tomorrow - their man at the NEC was soooo helpful they are getting my business!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

:lol:


----------

